# Can I Get An Id On This Fish Please



## Konan (Sep 15, 2013)

Want to first start by saying hello as this is my first post on this site. Can someone give me their opinion on what species this Piranha is... It was bought at Big Al's and was sold as a Rhombeus... they said their fish are usually collected and shipped from either Peru or Columbia however I would like some other opinions just to solidify if this is what it really is or not. This fish is 2.75" long, is a great eater since the first day home and has been with me just one week. Excuse the bad pictures they were taken with my Crapberry.... the fish has some faint red colouring on the anal fin and a slight copper tint that has shown on the body since switching to dimmer LED's. Thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hard to say or guess without better pics and even then it might still be too early to tell...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a Rhom to me

Try to keep a picture log over the next few months and watch how it grows.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

my initial thought was serrulatus and/or muda...need to wait a couple of months or better flank shots to see if its a rhom or not.


----------



## Konan (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the input.... I will keep a photo log as stated and post some more pictures in a couple months.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> my initial thought was serrulatus and/or muda...


Shouldn't the eyes be clear instead of red ?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

memento said:


> my initial thought was serrulatus and/or muda...


Shouldn't the eyes be clear instead of red ?
[/quote]

perhaps...but it's still hard to say in those pics...


----------

